# CPT code 93971



## Sheila1112 (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard that when performing a limited Duplex exam of the lower extremity (CPT 93971) that the contralateral femoral vein must be examined and documented?

If so is there somewhere I can find supporting documentation of this?
Thank you,
Sheila


----------

